# Solved: Mail issue (windows/IIS/asp.NET/exchange/fortimail)



## Sharpsignal (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a few issues with a website I am working on. I am really askin help at this time for my last problems ( problem 3 + 4 ) but I will explain the entire scenario (of course tips on the first 2 problems are also more then welcome). So here goes:

We send mass mailings regularly like this:
- asp.net 2.0 website (using DotNetNuke 4.08.04 with custom written modules) starts to send mails (personalized) (using system.net.mail), one by one > a seperate process on the webserver handles this (its about 50 000 emails)
--> problem 1: the exchange server (different machine) has trouble with this volume and stops sending after a while
----> solution 1: we skip the exchange server and send straight to our fortimail
--> problem 2: fortimail has trouble with this aswell and will fail sending mails on first try
----> solution 2: built in 1 retry per mail + 400 millisecond delay per mail > works fine (it just takes a lot longer to send the entire mailing)
*--> problem 3:* when there exists an email adress from our own domain the .net process stops sending (it stops at the first try, so the retry doesn't even happen), when a non-existing emailadress is in the list that is not from our own domain, there is no problem, it just keeps sending and the non-existing ones bounce, and we remove them. fortimail shows a default reject in the logs: "550 User unknown", the .net logs the mail.send for the first time, it does not log any exceptions and it does not log anything after that, the mail just never arrives (cuz the email is wrong ofcourse) but the process also stops emailing and I do not get a "bounced" email back wich I do get when there is wrong emailaddress in the list that is not from our own domain. 
-----> possible solution 3 > I want to debug this step by step on my local development machine BUT ...
*--> problem 4: *sending mails on my local development machine is not working (as smtp I tried the adress of the fortimail (which we normally use on the production server), I tried the smtp of our ISP, for testing purpose with just a couple of testmails, and I tried the localhost IIS smtp wich is also not working ---->> tried to drop a testfile in my inetpub/mailroot/pickup directory to see if this is working but it is not, the badmail folder shows a file with this error: (its in dutch so the error description might be a little off) Can't deliver the message. The following error has occured: Error with handling a file in the pickup folder.. the specific error code is 0xC00402CE. > a bit of google on this hasn't made me any wiser.

So I am stuck with a localhost that cannot send emails so I can't debug the problem I have on the production and also test application on the production server.

So all in all I can still send the mass mailing if there are no "non-exising" emailaddresses from our own domain in the list but there are some irritating problems which all need to be solved sooner or later.

Who can help me out with this?


----------



## Sharpsignal (Apr 8, 2010)

Prob solved: it all came down to when there was a 5.1.1 error, there was no innerexception property and I was using this when logging and the DotNetNuke module did not catch the exception of the innerexception exception (lol) (normally it catches everything to its log but they forgot it at this place (SendTokenizedBulkEmail file) and just wrote it to the debug window instead of logging it)

the local IIS smtp service is still not working but using the server smtp did work so I was able to debug it now.


----------

